# Changer mon superdrive sur mon Imac Boule



## sass666 (28 Décembre 2005)

Mon graveur me pose des problèmes lors des gravures de CD. 
Par désespoir de cause, je pense le changer mais que choisir.... 

J'ai actuellement un SONY DVD RW DW-U10A et je m'aperçois que les mac contiennent le plus souvent un pionner, faut-il en déduire qu&#8217;il est préférable de choisir cette marque ? 

Ma question est simple, sachant que je compte changer mon superdrive en interne et non en ajouter un en externe quel est le meilleur choix en prenant en compte le fait que je veux conserver une compatibilité avec Ilife. 

A priori, il est ensuite possible de le "flasher" ! 

Même si votre réponse ne m'apporte pas une solution sur le choix idéal, pouvez vous au moins m'apporter des conseils et les précautions à prendre !!!!!!! 


Merci d'avance. 

Bonnes fêtes


----------



## yul (28 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'ai changé le mien il y a déjà 6 mois, j'ai opté à l'époque pour le DVR 109 de Pionner, aucun problème de reconnaissance pour les iApplications...
Pour le démontage de ton graveur voici deux petits lien bien utilent pour le démontage de la bête :
http://www.xlr8yourmac.com/systems/iMac_g4/imacg4_takeapart.html et
http://www.macbidouille.com/article.php?id=106...
Voili, voilou à toi de jouer maintenant


----------



## sass666 (28 Décembre 2005)

Merci, je n'ai plus qu' a acheter et à faire


----------



## sass666 (28 Décembre 2005)

Juste une question, le pionner 1109 ou 110 est-il compatible avec mon mac boule.
As tu la même configue ??


----------



## r e m y (29 Décembre 2005)

sass666 a dit:
			
		

> Juste une question, le pionner 1109 ou 110 est-il compatible avec mon mac boule.
> As tu la même configue ??


 
réponse: OUI


----------



## yul (29 Décembre 2005)

Oui j'ai la même machine que toi, la seule chose à faire attention lors du montage du graveur , c'est de virer la face avant, et surtout ne pas oublier la patte thermique lors de la fermeture de ton iMac...


----------



## sass666 (29 Décembre 2005)

Merci je n'ai plus qu'a faire!


----------

